# Gelöst Problem bei Xorg installation

## L.G.

Hallo

Ich bin ein newbie und habe das folgende Problem.

Ich möcht X-org installieren nach dem HowTo http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/xorg-config.xml#using_hal

Nach dem Installiern mit Portage soll man Hal starten.

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/hald start
> 
> # rc-update add hald default

 

Leider gibt es  keine Datei  /etc/init.d/hald 

Woran kann das Liegen?

Ich benutze ein ThinkCenter M55 mit dem Kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r1.

Achja das M55 hat einen eingebauten Grafikchip von intel, habe aber auch die intel treiber gewählt.

In der Dokumentaion und FAQ habe ich leider nichts gefunden.

Vieleicht kann mir jemand weiter Helfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

LarsLast edited by L.G. on Mon Jul 19, 2010 3:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

die howtos sind nicht immer auf dem neusten stand und hal ist so langsam auslaufend.

Probier einfach mal, das zu ignorieren und nach der hal-sektion weiterzumachen.

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## SinoTech

 *L.G. wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin ein newbie und habe das folgende Problem.
> 
> Ich möcht X-org installieren nach dem HowTo http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/xorg-config.xml#using_hal
> ...

 

Wird daran liegen das das Paket "sys-apps/hal" nicht installiert ist. Hast du das USE-Flag "hal" für den X-Server gesetzt?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Josef.95

Die Use-flag "hal" sollte afaik doch schon vom desktop Profil her gesetzt sein?!

Eventuell sollte drüber nachgedacht werden ein desktop Profil zu nutzen..

siehe zb  *Quote:*   

> # eselect profile list

 

----------

## L.G.

moin ich habe beide Vorschläge ausprobiert

Wenn ich startx ausführe bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> AddScreen/ScreenInit faild for driver 0

 

Davor kommen die Meldungen  *Quote:*   

> (EE) intel(0) AGP GART is either not available or cannot be used.

 

Müsste das nich mit Genkernel enthalten sein?

edit: Noch mal in der Log datei gesucht und folgendes gefunden:

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

so werde mal versuch das Kernelmodul zu instalieren

edit2: befehl *Quote:*   

>  modprobe intel 

 probiert ergebniss:  *Quote:*   

> Module intel not found

 

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe

Lars

----------

## L.G.

Moin

nach weiterem Testen läd der Intel treiber laut log.

Einzige Fehler sind die agp gart fehler, habe den Kernel neu Kompiliert mit agp support, und mit modprobe gestart.

Leider finde Xorg AGP nicht.

Nun habe ich mich gefragt ist AGP nicht für 3D beschleunigung?

Achja zumschluß kommt die meldung 

```
Fatal server error: AddScreen/ScrennInit failed for driver 0
```

Genkernel hat die Intel treiber nicht mit Kompiliert jetzt läuft es

----------

